# 2014 3-D Shoot Dates & Locations



## passthru24

This is the 2014 McKenzie ASA Pro/Am Schedule :

2014 Dates and Event Locations :

Jan. 31 - Feb. 2  Easton Pro/Am  Newberry, Fla.

Feb. 28 - Mar. 2  Realtree Pro/Am  Ft. Benning, Ga.

Mar. 28 - Mar. 30  Hoyt Pro/Am  Tuscaloosa, AL. 

Apr. 25 - Apr. 27  Brunton Southwest Shoot Out  Paris, Tx.

May 30 - Jun. 1  Tru Ball & Prime Pro/Am  London, Ky.

Jun. 27 - Jun. 29  Mathews Solo-Cam Pro/Am  Metropolis, ILL.

Aug. 1 - Aug. 3  McKenzie ASA Classic  Cullman, AL.

Daylight Saving Time - Mar. 9th


----------



## passthru24

****River Bottom Outdoors 2014 Shoot Dates****

Look forward to seeing everyone again in 2014, and if you didn't come by then come on down and shoot with us this year. Here is the 2014 schedule 

Jan. 26th

Feb. 23rd (ASA State Qualifier)

Mar. 23rd

Apr. 26th & 27th Big 40

May 18th (ASA State Qualifier)

Jun. 22nd

Jul. 12th & 13th (ASA Ga. State Championship)

Jul. 27th

Aug. 24th Hunt Shoot 




RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2014 Dates: Jan. 26, Feb. 23, Mar. 23, Apr. 26 & 27 Big 40, May 18, Jun. 22, July 27, Aug. 24 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors. 

Also check out the Shooter of the Year,,, Info. below

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
River Bottom Outdoors
Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RBO Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
River Bottom Outdoors 
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
River Bottom Outdoors 
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1.	Shooter will have 6 dates and 7 scores available to them. 4 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 4 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2.	Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3.	Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4.	Dates are : Jan. 27, Feb. 23, Mar. 2, Apr. 26&27(counts as 2 scores), May 18, Jun. 22, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 27
5.	Scores will be kept by RBO staff and will be open to view at anytime.     
6.	Shooter must sign in at first shoot of the year, Jan. 27, to be eligible. 
7.	Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RBO.
8.	The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9.	All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RBO staff.   
10.	All normal RBO Rules for the shoots will still apply.



I, _________________________ have read the rules of Shooter of the Year 2014 and do agree to abided by said rules. I further understand that RBO staff will have finale decision in any dispute and that if I do not abided by rules, I will be disqualified.

Shooter Sign: ____________________________

Phone: _________________________________

RBO Staff: _____________________________

Date: ___________________________________
​

__________________


----------



## hound dog

*Redneck Archery Club 2014 Shoot Dates*

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

RAC 2014 shoot dates 

January 12th Sun.

February 9th Sun.

March 9th Sun.

April 13th Sun.

May 3rd Sat. Coon Shoot 

bring a tent sleep over and shoot the next day too. Gate will be open at 6pm and start shooting at dark and sign in will end at 9pm.Go to bottom of post for rules for NIGHT SHOOT


May 4th Sun.

June 8th Sun.

July 20th Sun./ SYO Shoot

August 10th Sun. 6th Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

_______________________________________________________________

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 and Women's Huter only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.  Unknown

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40 yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260 FPS Max. known

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Traditional-$15.00 trophy  Unknown

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS Unknown


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max. Unknown

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max. Unknown

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00
_______________________________________________________________

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 
_______________________________________________________________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.
_______________________________________________________________

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
Sign in form 6pm to 9pm and shoot will start at DARK this will be a shotgun start about 9:15Pm

One Flash Light Per Shooter "NO SPOT LIGHTS" And No Extra Batteries. You must hold your own light.

Scoring Will Be 5'S, 8'S, 10'S and center IBO will be the 12 "No Upper and Lower 12'S"

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green stake 20yard max-Free Medallion 

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd 

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd.
_______________________________________________________________

We will have a shooter of the year.

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
Redneck Archery Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
Redneck Archery Club
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
Redneck Archery Club
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them. 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots.  not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9,
Apr. 14, May 8, 
Jun. 8, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 13
5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul. 13
. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RAC.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RAC staff. 
10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still apply.



I, _________________________ have read the rules of Shooter of the Year 2014 and do agree to abided by said rules. I further understand that RAC staff will have finale decision in any dispute and that if I do not abided by rules, I will be disqualified.

Shooter Sign: ____________________________

Phone: _________________________________

RAC Staff: _____________________________

Date: ___________________________________ 


For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## jrbowhuntr

Sweetwater will have 8 shoot's next year on Saturday
Jan. 25
Feb. 22 State Qualifier
March. 22
April. 12  State Qualifier
May. 24
June. 21
July. 26
Aug. 23


----------



## Dyrewulf

2014 3:23 Schedule

Feb 15
March 15
April 19 (Yes, I know that's Easter weekend.)
May 17
June 14
July 19
August 9 - This shoot will be at Foxhall - I will post more information later in the summer.


----------



## fulltime

CBG 2014 Schedule

January 18

February 15

March 8

April - NO SHOOT

May 17

June 14


July - 19 

August - 23

For more info www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## bowtechgirl

*2014 Davey Mountain Archery Shoot Dates*

January 4th - 5th
January 25th - 26th 
February 22nd - 23rd 
March 22nd - 23rd
April 26th - 27th
May (Tri-State Championship) 
24th - 25th
June 28th - 29th
July 26th - 27th
August 16th - 17th

For more information contact: 
Brian - (828) 557-2571 or Shawn - (706) 897-0405 or visit Davey Mountain Archery on Facebook.


----------



## BigJR

*2014 Full Draw Archery dates*

2014 Full Draw Archery Dates
Jan. 11/12
Feb. 8/9
March 15/16*
April 12/13 (tri state soy shoot)
May 17/18
June 21/22*
Aug. 23/24 

For more info call David Hasty 706-463-2950.
* Asa tri state qualifier (if Ken approves)


----------



## arrowslinger1119

*2014 North Forty Archery Club - Cochran, GA*

North Forty Archery Club
Skipper-Jackson Rd
Cochran, GA 31014
478-934-7865

February 15, 2014
March 15, 2014
April 19, 2014
May 17, 2014
June 21 & 22, 2014 (2 Day, Multiple Registration)
July 12, 2014
August 9, 2014

Classes
0-8 yr old  						15 yard Max
9-12 yr old						23 yard Max
13-17 yr old						35 yard Max
Novice Class 						40 yard Max
Women Class						40 yard Max
Bowhunter Pins (Fixed Pins, No Lenses, Stabilizer<12”)	40 yard Max		
Unlimited (Fixed Pins, Lenses, Stabilizer >12”)		45 yard Max	
Freestyle *(Shoot what you bring)				45 yard Max
Money	**						50 yard Max

Trophy and/or Plaques in all classes except Freestyle and Money

Consessions at all shoots will go to the Bleckley County 4-H Archery Team

*Freestyle Class is 60% of the Entry Fees back to Class. Winner will win a minimum of $65, no matter how many shooters.  
1-5 Shooters Guarantee 1st Only, $65.00
6 Shooters 1st Only $70.00
7-9 Shooters 1st and 2nd
10+ 1st, 2nd, and 3rd


**Money Class is 70% of the Entry Fees back to Class. Winner will win a minimum of $100.00, no matter how many shooters.  
1-5 Shooters Guarantee 1st Only, $100.00
6-7 Shooters 1st Only
8-9 Shooters 1st and 2nd
10+ 1st, 2nd, and 3rd

Directions from Bypass in Cochran, GA:  Take GA 126 East towards Chester and go 5.13 miles to Rebie Rd.  Turn Left onto Rebie Rd and go .28 miles to Skipper-Jackson Rd.  Turn Left and go .26 miles to North Forty Archery Club on the Right.

Contact: Stephen Sapp  478-934-7865


----------



## watermedic

*2014 Fort Gordon Sportsman's Club*

Here are the 2014 Dates

All Shoots are held at the Sportsman's Complex at Range 14.

Contact Number is 706-791-5078

Casual Registration from 9am-2pm

$15 shoot fee.

Hunting Class Tourney is $20 for 30 targets and there will be over $1200 in prizes.

Jan 26      20 Targets

Feb 23      20 Targets

Mar 16      20 Targets

May 3        20 Targets

Jul 20       20 Targets

Aug 24 Hunting Class Shoot    30 Targets


----------



## rockbrancharcher

*Rock branch archery*

2969 green acres rd
elberton,ga 30635
bobby mccannon-(706)318-0610
gps n34*14.996  
       w082*47.124
we will be haveing our 2nd shooter of the year compatition this year. Must make at least 5 of the frist 8 shoots to be qulified. We have 20 asa mckenzie targets.  We go by asa rules...
$ classes.....$20.00     60% payback
k-50
open $
k-45
womans open
womens k-40
trophy classes...$15
open trophy
open hunter
senior
hunter
young adult open
womans hunter
novice
young hunter
traditional
youth
cubs  11 yrs & younger  $5
fun shooter  $7

shoot dates
jan  4 & 5
        18 & 19
feB   15 & 16
march 15 & 16
june 21 &22
july 5 & 6
        19 & 20
aug   16 & 17
        30  hunters showdown.. Shooter of the year pres...


----------



## alligood729

*Buckeyes Plantation/Ace 3D calendar*

Buckeyes Plantation in Social Circle will be hosting shoots on the following dates this year.....
Jan 18
Feb 8
Mar 22
April 19
May 10
June 14
July 26
Aug 16.
All ASA classes will be recognized, ASA rules apply. $20 for money class, $15 for all other adult classes, $10 for youth,$5 for kids 11 and under. $10 for fun shoot....
 Registration will be easier this year, you can register at the shoot site, or at Ace Hardware in Social Circle. Shoot time is 9am-2pm. Last year was a good year, we want it to be better this time around. Lots of suggestions were offered, we encourage others this year. If you see anything that will make the shoot better, don't hesitate to let me or Tom know. I am going to handle the internet part of the game, posting scores, making announcements...etc. 

Tentatively, the shoot in April will also be sponsored by Elite Archery, and the money class will have something special, something big,just for that shoot. I will post more details when they are available, and will post a flyer for that particular shoot. Gonna be a big one!!!


----------



## timmyNjessica

*Banks County Archery Club  2014*

Looking forward to seeing everyone starting our 2014 season: 

Sunday January 19th (SOY)
Sunday March 9th
Sunday April 27th
Sunday June 8th
Sunday July 20th (subject to change/awaiting State shoot dates.)

Merry Christmas From Timmy, Jessica, Trent & Cole Miller


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter

*Elbert County Archery Club Schedule*

Hey everyone, we are almost ready to kick off our 3rd year! Thanks to all who have helped and supported our club since we started. Without you, we could not go on. We hope to see everyone back out this year, and hopefully some new faces as well. Our club is located at 1239 Ruckersville Road Elberton, Ga 30635. I will post final rules at a later date, but they will closely follow all ASA rules. 

One new thing we will do this year is a Shooter of the Year in each class. We have 7 scheduled shoots, We will take the 5 best scores out of those dates. 

Here are our dates...

January 11th
Febraury 22nd
April 19th
May 17th
June 14th
July 26th
August 23rd

We will start at 8 am and signups will run to 3 pm. Feel free to call anytime for questions and direction. Thanks again and we will see you in January!


----------



## red1691

*Ogeechee Bowmen 2014 Shoot Schedule*

The Ogeechee Bowmen 2014 Shoot Schedule is here! The  Ogeechee Bowmen is not only 3-Ds, We also shoot just about every type of Archery game there is, Indoor, Field, International, 900 FITA. We can fling some arrows! Check out our club web site www.ogeecheebowmen.com for location and other archery info.
The 2014 Shoot Schedule is in pdf so hopefully you can print off a copy to hang on to! Hope to see you at a Shoot soon!!


----------



## FlatFish

Alright Bowhunters and Archery Addicts!! Here we go for another year of fun, fellowship, awesome food and maybe even a little smack talkin'!! The shoot dates for The Southern Bowhunters Association for 2014 are listed below......we're looking forward to seeing everyone this year and making some new friends too!

Jan 26
Feb 16
Mar 15, 16  this date isn't concrete yet....trying to get an R100 shoot for this date.
Mar 29, 30  Tentative State Qualifier
Apr 20
May 18
Jun 15
Jun 28, 29  Tentative State Qualifier
Jul 20
Aug 17  EOY shoot

Oh and for all those bowhunters out there that don't come shoot because they don't want turn their bow down.....We've added a new class.....Bowhunter EXTREME, no speed limit.  Now you have no excuse not to come shoot.


----------



## GaBear

*North Ga Circuit Schedule*

Here are the dates for the North Ga. Circuit

January
11th- River Bend Gun Club
19th- Banks County Archery Club-1st leg NGSOY
26th- Amicalola

February
9th-Gainesville Archery Club
15th-16th-Soul Hunters-2nd leg NGSOY
22nd- River Bend Gun Club

March
9th- Banks County
16th-Amicalola
22nd- Gainesville- ASA Federation Ga. State Qualifier
23rd- Gainesville

April
5th-6th- Soul Hunters
12th- River Bend Gun Club- 3rd Leg NGSOY
13th- Gainesville- International Round
26th-Gainesville- 900 Round
27th-Banks County

May
4th- Amiacalola- Charity Shoot- 4th Leg NGSOY
17th-18th- Gainesville GBAA State Target
24th-25th- Soul Hunters
31st- River Bend Gun Club

June
8th- Banks County
14th- Gainesville- ASA Federation Ga. State Qualifier
15th-Gainesville
22nd- Amicalola- Rendzvous
28th-29th- Soul Hunters

July
19th- River Bend Gun Club
20th- Banks County
26th- Soul Hunters- Church Shoot
27th-Amicalola

August
9th- 10th- Gainesville- GBAA State 3-D
16th- Gainesville- 900 Round Night Shoot
17th- Soul Hunters
24th- Gainesville- Charity Shoot- Final Leg NGSOY
31st- Amicalola- Bow Hunters Warm-Up

December
13th- Soul Hunters Blessing Tree

The Bow Hunter Warm-Up is the only shoot where speed will not be checked. PLEASE NO BROADHEADS

NGSOY- You will be able to drop one score, best 4 out of 5 shoots. You must stay in the same class. No scores will be transferred between classes. All Classes will be eligible except True Novice because of the move up rule.


Club Contact Info
Amicalola
www.amicalolabowhunters.com

Banks County
www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com 

Gainesville
www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com

River Bend Gun Club
Registration- www.archeryevents.com
Results- www.3Darchery.webs.com

Soul Hunters 
706-491-0824 


2014 Rules and Classes


- Equipment and bow speed may be checked at any time!

- NGA speed limits are listed with each class.

- Unsportsmanlike conduct will not be tolerated ( littering, bad language, temper tantrums etc.) 1st Offense-warning; 2nd Offense- disqualified from tournament; 3rd Offense- ban for one year of competition

- Time limits will be enforced- 1st Shooter has 2 minutes, each shooter there after will have 1 minute in that group to make their shot. Warnings will be given to groups holding up the progression of other groups.

- Shooters found pushing over targets, pushing targets apart, or putting debris in the shooting lanes will be disqualified from the tournament plus the next 3 shoots. The group will also be disqualified from the tournament.

- Shooting groups will have no more than 5 shooters and no less than 3 shooters in a group. Shooter groups can be busted up at any time for size or time infractions. no more than 4 open shooters in a group

- Arrows must be touching the line in order to be scored with the higher score.

 -If you win a trophy or money it must be picked up by the next shoot of that host club or risk forfeiting that trophy or money.

- Anyone disqualified for any reason will forfeit all SOY points and standings. NO EXCEPTIONS!

- Lower 12 rings unless posted otherwise by club. No Exceptions. 12 Rings Will Not Be Called By The Shooter.

- Shooters will be allowed to shoot 2 rounds during a tournament. The said shooter must shoot an unknown class first and then shoot a known class second. Shooters will not be allowed to shoot in the same class twice. Score cards from the first round must be turned in prior to shooting the second round or the said shooter will be disqualified from the tournament.




2014 NGA Classes




Money Classes

Cost $20.00 with 70% pay back.

1 to 5 shooters pays 1 place, 6 to 8 shooters pays 2 places and 9 or more shooters pays top 3 shooters.

Any Shooter that shoots Pro or Semi-Pro at any National level tournament must shoot in a money class.




Advanced Open : Any equipment.                                                               45 yards White stake 290 fps

Advanced Known : Any equipment, must supply own range finder.           45 yards White stake 290 fps

Senior Open : Any equipment. 50 years old and older.                               45 yards White stake 290 fps 

Women's Known 40 : Any equipment. Must supply own range finder.        40 yards Red stake 280 fps




Trophy Classes

Cost $15.00 per shooter or a family rate of $25.00 (Max of 3 family members. $5 per family member there after)

 Trophy placements for 3 to 5 shooters : 1 trophy; 6 to 8 shooters : 2 trophies; 9 or more shooters : 3 trophies ( If only 2 people shoot in a class 1st place will receive 1/2 entry fee as award)




Open Trophy : Any equipment.                                                                    45 yards White stake 290 fps

Known Trophy : Any equipment, Must supply own range finder.45 yards White stake 290 fps

Super Senior : Any equipment, 60 years old and older.                               40 yards Red stake 280 fps

Unlimited Hunter : Known distance. Range finders allowed. Fixed pins or hunter type mover sight that moves behind the riser. No front moving sights. Any release. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser. Screw in field points only no target points.

                                                                                                                      45 yards White stake NO SPEED LIMIT

                                                                                                                      Arrow must weigh 5 grains per pound.

Hunter Class : Compound Bow. Fixed pins or hunter type mover sight that moves behind the riser. No front moving sights. Any release. Magnification is allowed. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser.                                                              40 yards Red stake 280 fps                                                                                                      

True Novice : Any Equipment. 3 - 1st place wins and you must move up to a higher class.

                                                                                                                      30 yards Blue stake 280 fps

Women's Hunter : Known Distance. Compound Bow. Fixed pins or hunter type mover sight that moves behind the riser. Any release. Magnification is allowed. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser. Must supply own range finder.             30 yards Blue Stake 260 fps

Young Adult : Any equipment. 15 to 17 Years Old.                                     40 yards Red stake 280 fps

Youth Class : Any equipment. 12 To 14 Years Old.                                    30 yards Blue stake 240 fps

Traditional Class : Recurve or Long bows. Fingers. No sights or marks. 1 Finger must touch the nock.

                                                                                                                      25 Yards Yellow stake 280 fps

Cubs : (Shoot Free) Any equipment. 11 years old and younger. Must be supervised by an adult. Yardage is up to the supervising adult.

Shoot for fun : $10.00 Any equipment, any stake and no score kept.




These Rules and Classes are set forth by the North Georgia Archery Circuit Board.


----------



## BowSlayer

*Destiny Farm Archery*

January 12
February 9
March 23
April 27
June 29
July 26 (Coon Shoot)
August 31 (Hunter Shoot)

Destiny Farm Archery
1604 Armstrong Drive
Thomson GA 
706-220-0068
www.destinyfarmarchery.org
All Money classes $20.00 entry fee with 50%** pay back

Classes: Money
Open Money - $20.00 45 yds- 290fps
Senior Money- $20.00 45 yds - 290fps
Known 45 - $20.00 45yds - 290fps


Trophy: $15.00
Open Trophy- $15.00 45yds 290fps
Hunter - Fixed pins, magnification allowed, 12 inch stabilizer 40yds- 280fps
Women Hunter- fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 260fps 
Bow Novice - Fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 280fps
Young Adult- (15-17) 40yds-280fps
Youth- (13-14) 30yds- 240fps
Eagles 12 under 25yds 230fps (Must have parental supervision) Medallion $5.00
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds 


•	No 14 rings counted 
•	Food will be served at all tournaments
•	Anyone may shoot an unknown class and then pay again to shoot a known class.
•	All rules will be posted at the shoot site
•	Additional classes will be added if participation warrants.


----------



## olinprice

*Rocky Comfort Bowhunters*

Our 1st shoot will be march 22 Louisville GA $20 money class $15 adult $10 youth and cubs free all classes welcome food available


----------



## huntin4bucks

hey Stephen , cant wait to support yall, me and wife will be there


----------



## arrowslinger1119

*North Forty Archery Club **Class Addition***

We have decided to add a class to the upcoming 2014 calendar.

Known 45 will be a money class with a $20.00 entry fee.   Guaranteed $65.00 payout.  60% of the entry fees payed back to class.

All Delta/McKenzie Targets!!!!!

Come join us, first shoot is February 15


----------



## dmedd

*Satilla River Archery Club 2014 Shoot Dates*

Sun Feb 9
 Sun March 9
 Sun April 13
 Sun May 4
 Sun June 8
 Sun Aug 24 EOY Shoot

We are located north of Broxton, GA.

For more info contact David Medders 912-381-1640 or Ed Penn 912-381-4948


----------



## Jhunter_00

Warmer temps to arrive by Saturday--looking forward to seeing y'all this weekend at River Bend!


----------



## clemsongrad

*Culpepper Outdoors 2014 3D Archery Calendar*







Culpepper Outdoors  2014 3D Archery Calendar

2014 Shoot Dates:
February 22nd Sat
March 15th Sat (Bow Fishing Tournament)
April 12th Sat
June 14th Sat
July 13th Sat - Cancelled
*August 30th Sat (Hunting Tournament) - Cookout, Shotgun Start for tournament, Fun shoot any time on open stake..  Details upcoming!!!!!!!!*

Money Class: $30.00
Open Money - 50yds max
Known 45 - 50yds max
***50% PAYBACK IN MONEY CLASSES***
Trophy Class: $20.00
Open Trophy- 50yds max
Hunter - Fixed pins or Sliders, no magnification, 12 inch stabilizer, 50yds max
Women Hunter- fixed pins or Sliders, no magnification, 40yds max
Young Adult- (15-17) 40yds max
Youth- (12-14) 30yds max
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds max

Trophy Class: $15.00
Eagles 8-11 25yds max (Must have parental supervision) 
Jr Eagles 7-below or free
Fun Shooters: $15.00
3-5 Shooters 1st Place Awarded, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place Awarded, 11-Infinity Shooters 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place Awarded. 
Culpepper Outdoors will have a Shooter of the Year Competition for 2014. Open Money, K-50, Open Trophy, Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter, Young Adult, Youth, Traditional, Eagle’s and Jr Eagles.

Shooter of the year scoring will begin at the first shoot February 22, 2014 and will end August 30, 2014.
We have 5 schedule shoots during this period. We will take the best 4 scores for a total score. Shooters must have 4 scores to be a contender.
We will pick the Top 3 in each class and have a Shoot down. Each winner will receive a shooter of the year trophy or plaque, and T-Shirt.

As different venues are still being arranged, we will post directions to our shoots ASAP.

*For more information contact Rob Benedetto at (706)231-4772 or Casey Crawley at (706) 829-0288. You may also reach us by email at robertb411@comcast.net or casey@culpepperace.com.

**** FOLLOW US ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE CULPEPPER OUTDOORS OR GON FORUM FOR FUTURE UPDATES AND DETAILS
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Culpepper-Outdoors/169684363086347
Culpepper Outdoors/Culpepper Ace Hardware, Evans & Thomson GA

Directions to shoots at CSRA Beagle Club - Coming from I-20 Exit 175,  Hwy 150 approximately 8.5 miles North past the turn to Mistletoe State Park...  will be on left.  You will pass Dozier rd on your right.
Or
Coming from Pollards corner/Washington rd toward the lake - veer left onto hwy 150/Cobbham Rd.  Beagle club will be on your right 6.6 miles from Pollards Corner

Shooting times will start between 10am-2pm.  Must be start by 2pm.


----------



## Trip Penn

Appling Archers Shoots:

March 8, fundraiser 3d Critter shoot  5701 White Oak Rd,Appling, GA.
Registration 8am-2pm
Open, Hunter and Traditional classes plus novelty shoots
Adults $20, Youth (11-15) $15, Cubs FREE.
Lunch available for purchase.

May 23-26 Bowhunters Festival
www.Applingarchers.com


----------



## bbyblueyes3

*Lee County Bowhunters 2014 shoot schedule*

Please see attached for schedule


----------



## nocked and loaded

*3D Tournaments in Bowdon!!*

Bowhunters Supply 3D Shoot Schedule

March 15th 
April 19th
May 10th
June 14th
July 19th
August 16th
August 30th (Extreme Hunting Shoot)

Going to be at Bowhunters Supply in Bowdon GA
1385 East Highway 166, Bowdon Ga 30108
770-834-3044

Sign in starts 8am to 3pm


Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max

Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max

Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max

1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places


Phone:770-834-3044


Address: 
1385 E Hwy 166
Bowdon GA.30108


----------



## Amosmoses33

FYI...this is a members only shoot...found out the hard way!  




watermedic said:


> Here are the 2014 Dates
> 
> All Shoots are held at the Sportsman's Complex at Range 14.
> 
> Contact Number is 706-791-5078
> 
> Casual Registration from 9am-2pm
> 
> $15 shoot fee.
> 
> Hunting Class Tourney is $20 for 30 targets and there will be over $1200 in prizes.
> 
> Jan 26      20 Targets
> 
> Feb 23      20 Targets
> 
> Mar 16      20 Targets
> 
> May 3        20 Targets
> 
> Jul 20       20 Targets
> 
> Aug 24 Hunting Class Shoot    30 Targets


----------



## watermedic

No it wasn't. There was a guest class. 

Why would you post something like this??

It did wind up being  changed to a State Championship though. 

But guests shot for $25. Which isn't bad for 40 targets.


----------



## olinprice

olinprice said:


> Our 1st shoot will be march 22 Louisville GA $20 money class $15 adult $10 youth and cubs free all classes welcome food available



Our cotton mouth classic will be August 16 30 targets


----------

